# I've learned to hate trailers....



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I wasn't sure what to title this complaint. Yeah I'm complaining. I do believe I've learned to hate trailers. Not because they dot Utah's highways and countryside like ants at a picnic, but because they are such a pain in the ass.


I have learned two axioms where trailers are concerned:


1. It doesn't matter if your taking your trailer out for 1 day, or 1 week, your going to be putting the same amount of work into it both before, AND after your trip.

2. If you buy a new trailer, your buying a problem. If you buy a used trailer, your buying someone else's problem.


Compare and contrast this for a minute.


With a trailer, I have to:
- make sure it has enough propane, and bring your bottles to a refill station (you married guys know why, i've a 9 gallon that gets refilled every season)
- put some of that black tank solution down the bowl to keep the stink down.
- check the water level and charge the battery
- pretreat fresh water tank with 3 tablesoons of bleach to keep the funk out.
- fill freshwater tank
- check and load the generator
- get the fridge going the day before you leave
- load the food.
- fix whatever just broke from the last time out.
- After all that, there's the whole hookup routine (chocks, stabilizers, any tire or hitch covers, etc etc)


That's just going out. Then when you come back, 

- dump tanks (flushing the black isn't a bad idea)
- hassle with parking the dang thing. Lots of "fun" when your neighbors are having company over.
- drain freshwater tank and water heater.
- shut down the fridge
- remove all spoilable food
- remove the battery
- do what you have to with the generator (in my case, i get to haul it back into the garage without screwing up my back)
- put the dang thing "to bed". ( tire covers, rear stabalizers, hitch lock, sky vents, window shades, etc etc)




And then there's tenting it.
- No "preflight" checklist, no maintenance, no battery, and no generator to deal with.
- No dump station to deal with. Just Dig a hole to crap in, and fill it in when your done.
- toss the tent on a shelf when your done




Logically, the choice is obvious to me. However, the one thing that overrides all logic in the world is the combination of: wife, indoor toilet, and a furnace.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of complaining for a little time suck and not very realistic when comparing trailers to tenting. See you forgot the need to pack everything you need when tenting but with the trailer most utensils and non perishable items should already be stocked after your first spring use. Yep propane is so hard to have filled, about as big a pain as it is to purchase ice and deal with a couple ice chests.

Why are you sanitizing the fresh water each use then draining the fresh and water heater after each use? I haven't sanitized my fresh in a few years but I fill it with treated city water so theirs no need, water heater stays full all season long and the only reason my fresh tank is dumped is to reduce a little tow home weight if I happened to fill it with 100 gallons and we only used 30 there is no since in hauling 70 gallons home.

Why are you removing the battery? Don't you just plug the trailer in and let the converter charge it during the season? I leave my battery's hooked up and let my solar take care of them all season only removing them for the winter.

Didn't know filling the water tank was such a hassle, are you sure dragging a hose out to the trailer and turning on the faucet is any harder then carrying around 5 gallon water jugs?

I get were your coming from, my toy hauler is either broken or about to break and if I happen to make it through a trip with nothing going wrong its a miracle for sure but it took me hours to get ready to go tent camping and now I can be hooked up and on the road in an hour or so with the trailer. Once home it took the better part of a day to get all the tent camping gear cleaned up, dried and stored but with the trailer i'm done in a 1/2 hour to an hour depending on if I dump the turd tank or not.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm with Lone Hunter.

We've bought and sold a couple trailers. We don't have one right now -- which means we're renting one for the late rifle deer hunt. :x
Which means 4 trips. Haul the s-x-s down the week before. Haul the trailer down the next week. Haul the trailer back after the hunt. Haul the s-x-s back a week later.


I like just throwing the tent (and coolers, lantern, etc.) in the back of the truck, and not worrying about the rest...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> See you forgot the need to pack everything you need when tenting but with the trailer most utensils and non perishable items should already be stocked after your first spring use.


Not entirely true. Usually someone has to go back and take inventory of what we have, what we need, and go do some groccery shopping. I'm not the one who makes the meals, but I do have to stock the food. Personally I'm perfectly fine with eating the same dehydrated, and dry food every day. Mountain house to me, is gourmet dining, but then, Corned beef hash MRE's tasted good to me too.



> Yep propane is so hard to have filled, about as big a pain as it is to purchase ice and deal with a couple ice chests.


 You don't know my trailer. It's a 1991 5th wheel. The propane is a 9 gallon located under the loft. The compartment is tight, and it's a trick getting it in and out without pinching the hose that is so old it's dry welded to it's fitting.



> Why are you sanitizing the fresh water each use then draining the fresh and water heater after each use?


 If you've ever had your water coming out smelling like sulfur, it's not something you'll let happen again. My water heater tank will go to sulfur after a couple weeks.



> Why are you removing the battery? Don't you just plug the trailer in and let the converter charge it during the season? I leave my battery's hooked up and let my solar take care of them all season only removing them for the winter.


 You probably have a newer trailer, I don't. I'm not going to put money down for solar panels on a trailer that was made a year before I graduated high school.



> Didn't know filling the water tank was such a hassle, are you sure dragging a hose out to the trailer and turning on the faucet is any harder then carrying around 5 gallon water jugs?


 It's the sum of the total, not the individual item.



> but it took me hours to get ready to go tent camping


In a word, "increments", or at least that's what they were called in the mobility section when I was uncle sam's indentured servant. It's a simple concept, have things grouped together in ready to go boxes or kits. Once these boxes are assembled, they literally take me 5 minutes to load up the truck. Just grab and go. The only box I have to maintain is the food box.



> Once home it took the better part of a day to get all the tent camping gear cleaned up,


To me, leaving a tent out to dry is far less hassle then a trailer.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Trailers have their place. So do tents. A trailer is nice hunting in late Nov or early Dec with a furnace that you don't have to get up every two hrs to "stoke to flames" to keep heat going. Instant running water is nice as well.

On the other hand, a tent is nice for a quick trip and wanting to go light.

When I get home, it takes 30 min to back in, drop it, and plug it in. I unload later when I feel like it.

This thread can be applied to horses, ATV's, and anything else that's nice to have when you "need" it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> This thread can be applied to horses, ATV's, and anything else that's nice to have when you "need" it.


 I guess what one needs, depends on the individual. I don't need a trailer, and I've done OK for myself just "hoofing it".
edit: but don't get me wrong on ATV's, they have their place...... from camp to trailhead.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm down to about 30 minutes of prep time for my tent...that would include packing and clean-up. Pretty simple.

I've never had a trailer but have always wanted one. I can totally see, though, how they would be a pain in the butt. I'm heading out tent camping this afternoon. I get off work at 1:30 and plan on being on the road at 2:00 PM. I haven't packed anything.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Working on the object of my disdain right now actually. Since the drainvalve on the fresh water tank is broken, if i try to turn it to drain the freshwater tank I might not get it closed again. So i'm pumping the water out of the tank, and straight onto the ground via an open valve on the water heater tank, though I could have used the outdoor shower facet for that too I suppose. (edit: Yeah I know, get off your ass and fix the valve already)


No more family campouts this season, so I'm looking to put this thing away for the winter. Which means, now I have to unload everything, and start putting some anti-freeze through the lines, tanks, valves and water pump. Then I have to back it up and squeeze it into the side of the house so I can get my truck off the street for the winter. It's an annual thing.



The kodiak canvas tent I have in the basement, doesn't involve any of this.




As the saying goes though, happy wife, happy life? I keep hearing it, so it must be true. :roll:


If they weren't so ridiculously expensive, I'd try and talk my wife into a Jumping Jack. It's a step up from regular tent camping, but doesnt involve anything but maintaining a set of tires. Which reminds me, annual tag registration, something else tents don't involve. Do jumping jacks have that requirement?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3 categories of suck end reasons why they suck



- Trailers


* Truck Gas Mileage - Mine gets 9 on the Freeway. I don't think it is worth buying a diesel to get better gas milege, when you only hunt a few times a year.



* Finding a Parking spot - Probably gotta be off the side of the road or in a campground in most places. 



* More Spare tires needed - You do not want to be stuck in BFE without them, but they are an added level of suck especially if you need an impact to change the tires. 



* Tendency to take more than you need for the hunt - 27 chairs left over from camping during the summer. Did you really need that much water? Did you really need that much food? Did you really need every piece of hunting clothing in your closet?



* Some roads worry you - I have seen some brave people with their trailers on some sketchy roads. I would be worried sick, if I went down the roads they went down on. You always have to be mindful of the fact whether or not you can get out of a place before going in. Trying to back a trailer down a dirt road is never a lot of fun.



* Pre Game Cleaning and Loading - You gotta load up on water, touch up the trailer from the last fall of cleaning, You gotta load the food, you have to load the gear, etc



* Game Time Unloading - You have to set up camp when you get there and if you decide to move, then you are reloading it again. Depending on how you pre game, this process can take a while. 



* Post Game Cleaning and Loading - Pain. Unloading both water tanks, cleaning everything, unloading the food, etc. It is just like moving. PITA


* Drying wet clothes, unless you have a dryer and a generator then you will be out by the fire in the cold drying your clothes. 



* Generator. Noisy and Annoying. 



- Wall Tents


* Weight - Stoves weight up to 100 pounds and Tents can weight the same. It is a big job for one man to simply move the tent.



* Set Up - So many stakes. You are literally getting up a cabin in the woods. Setting up cooking areas, gear, camp, etc takes a couple of hours. 



* Packing too Much - Like trailers you take way more than you need.



* Gathering Wood - After setting up, unless you buy way over priced firewood. You are on the hunt for more wood. Chainsaws, Axes, etc. You have to spend time collecting wood.



* Getting cold in the middle of the night - Stove that was so cold, goes out in the middle of the night. You have a choice to either stoke the fire or deal with it. 



* Takes up a lot of space in the truck bed- Tent & Stove take up at least 50% of the truck bed. The rest of the stuff takes up even more of the bed. You are stacked to the hilt with gear.



* Finding a level spot = If you don't your tent will sit funny.



* Cleaning pipes and spark arrester - You have to do it after the hunt or you will get build up which will cause a fire. Depending on the spark arrester, you may have to clean it daily.



- Regular Tents


* Cold Nights - No insulation in the tent means you will be cold unless you bring a heater to warm it up or more blankets.



* Finding a level spot - This almost never happens for me. The spots that look level are just not that level. You also have rocks that make their appearance at night.



* Not fun in bad weather. - Trying to stake out in a two man during awful weather is not fun. Not much room. 



I like running a two regular tent set up. A sleeping tent and a gear tent. A sleeping two man tent is nice when the whole tent is your bed. The great tent is a 6 man with head room and allows for you to sprawl out your gear and gives you room during bad weather.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've found in October and November, this tent with a little buddy heater is all I need:
http://www.kodiakcanvas.com/8-5-x-6-ft-flex-bow-vx-tent/

Perfect 1 man tent.

- It's footprint isn't too large so it's not hard to find a level spot.
- Sleep comfortably and hold all my gear
- Isn't so large that it's hard to heat.
- Seems to retain heat reasonably well for a tent.
- Haven't had any ice or condensation issues.
- Has no problem with snow. I woke up with 2 or 3 inchs of snow on the roof last year during Elk muzzy.

MSRP of $370 is a bit steep though. You can get them for alot cheaper if you drive up to salt like and pick it up yourself.
https://spark.adobe.com/page/f7b8DOuaYIonj/


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Forget the trailer... forget the tent... build a cabin! 
I hope I am thinking clearly on this one because I am in the beginning stages of planning to build my cabin... but maybe there are some huge cons to having a cabin too?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Slayer said:


> Forget the trailer... forget the tent... build a cabin!
> I hope I am thinking clearly on this one because I am in the beginning stages of planning to build my cabin... but maybe there are some huge cons to having a cabin too?


There are endless repairs and costs with a cabin. Property taxes, propane delivery, utility bills (if lucky to be near a power sourse, or generator fuel if you arent). Owls crapping on your deck, Bats crapping everywhere else, bugs, move and voles getting inside. Need to refinish the exterior every 5 or so years. I used to love the idea of a cabin, until my dad got one. I cant get any interest from my family to use it, they would rather tow the trailer somewhere interesting.

I love my current trailer. I dont understand the "work" in setting it up... we usually have our camp setup and ready to play within 5 or so minutes. Its a breeze. I use Anderson Camper levelers which level and chock at the same time, X-Chocks between the wheels with my cordless impact gun, use the same gun to run down the stabilizers. Power tongue jack. Setup / tear down is easy peasy.

Propane gets filled up maybe once a year. Fridge setup is simply flipping a switch, wife puts in what she wants (which usually isnt much), tank maintance is super simple. IDK where the "work" is really.

IDk, different strokes for different folks. I love trailers though. My new one is a Toyhauler style and I absolutely love how open and roomy it is when the "toys" are unloaded. Lots of room for the family to spread out and the captains chairs you can move around are soo comfy.

You all go tent camp if you want... I'll be in the trailer with the heater running (on super cold days), or the AC running on super hot days (noon'ish at the dunes). Either way, I'm taking a hot shower each night.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Either way, I'm taking a hot shower each night.


Not me! Ill be sleeping in my clothes and my own stink like a real man!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone Hunter, I have a 10X12 Wall Tent with frame and wood stove I'll trade for your pain in the ass trailer.:mrgreen:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I sleep in a Snugpak Ionosphere with my dog, or the back of the SUV. I have a foodbox and a Coleman cooler and whatever gear and guns I need.

Here's the best tip I can give anyone: trade out your current wife for a vegetarian. They never want to go hunting with you!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> I sleep in a Snugpak Ionosphere with my dog, or the back of the SUV. I have a foodbox and a Coleman cooler and whatever gear and guns I need.
> 
> Here's the best tip I can give anyone: trade out your current wife for a vegetarian. They never want to go hunting with you!


Done that twice. Very expensive!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Lone Hunter, I have a 10X12 Wall Tent with frame and wood stove I'll trade for your pain in the ass trailer.:mrgreen:


That sounds like a hardback GP Medium tent. No thanks. Been there, done that, bought the T shirt, and wore it out. :mrgreen:



Jedidiah said:


> I sleep in a Snugpak Ionosphere with my dog, or the *back of the SUV.* I have a foodbox and a Coleman cooler and whatever gear and guns I need.
> 
> Here's the best tip I can give anyone: trade out your current wife for a vegetarian. They never want to go hunting with you!


My other "tent" is a 2nd gen 4 runner. When I'm out on my own, and it isn't a family camp out, it's what I sleep in. It's quick and efficient.

-20$ Home depot foam pad cut to fit at an angle in the back with the rear seats down. 
-small pack with extra socks, tooth brush, etc goes in a corner against the tail gate,
- rifle/shotgun sits over the wheel wheel.
- foodbox goes in the passenger seat, bino's sit on the food box.
- Hunting pack goes in the drivers seat when racking out.

I sleep like a baby. Late night leak? No problem. Open the door, stand on the running board, let her rip. Don't even have to put my boots on. Area I'm in is non productive? No problem. Toss my pack next to my bed, and change areas. Ever see a 4 runner doing 30 MPH on a back country road at 3 AM? that might have been me.

I call it my high speed bass boat of the hunting world. :mrgreen:

Narrow enough to get into some tight places too. It's one reason why I don't use a 4 wheeler a lot of the time. I can get into areas a truck can't, and sleep out of it. I love that SUV, even if it is a completely gutless on the highway......


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’m a hotel kind of guy. I’d rather drive two extra hours each way to sleep in a normal bed with a hot shower.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with Slayer, I love my cabin. In spite of the taxes and other costs. 
Mine is a modified A we built 12 years ago. So I only have to stain the north and south faces. 
The south face pretty much every year, takes me about 3 hours. 
The north face every 3-4 years. Takes about the same time. 
I don't have any problems with bats or owls where I am. Have never had a mouse get in. 
Plus it is appreciating in value where a trailer depreciates. That makes up for taxes, etc. 
I do miss the fact that I don't wander around like I used to. But the public areas have gotten so crowded and hectic when I've gone with friends that I don't miss it very often. 
I can lock my gate and not be bothered if I want. 
But, if I'm there my gate is usually open and visiters are welcome. I'm a social guy. 8)
All the people around me know there is a cold water, pop, or adult beverage ready. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Lone_Hunter said:


> That sounds like a hardback GP Medium tent. No thanks. Been there, done that, bought the T shirt, and wore it out. :mrgreen:
> 
> My other "tent" is a 2nd gen 4 runner. When I'm out on my own, and it isn't a family camp out, it's what I sleep in. It's quick and efficient.
> 
> ...


I discovered this solo hunter gem of a shelter myself when I bought an old 99 infinity qx4 as a commuter to keep miles and wear and tear down on my F350. Much quicker and more comfortable on the dirt.

I used it exactly as you described here during archery and it was one of the best nights sleep I've had in the mountains. I'm a big fan of the middle of the night leak off the running board as well!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I'm a hotel kind of guy. I'd rather drive two extra hours each way to sleep in a normal bed with a hot shower.


+1

I'm currently sitting in my motel after a long day of antelope hunting and not worrying about any of these problems. Carry on, gents. :mrgreen:

TOTP


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> If they weren't so ridiculously expensive, I'd try and talk my wife into a Jumping Jack. It's a step up from regular tent camping, but doesnt involve anything but maintaining a set of tires. Which reminds me, annual tag registration, something else tents don't involve. Do jumping jacks have that requirement?


You can usually pick up a used one in good shape for a couple grand. I really like mine, but I can admit that my wife was right. Having plumbing and a furnace when camping with the kids makes our toy hauler work every penny!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> You can usually pick up a used one in good shape for a couple grand. I really like mine, but I can admit that my wife was right. Having plumbing and a furnace when camping with the kids makes our toy hauler work every penny!


I must be looking in the wrong places then. I've only seen new ones for sale. As to kids, I'm either the dispenser of tough love, or I'm a horrible father.

This summer we tent camped a few times, with the intent of working out an efficient system. Did the hole squat one trip. Works for me, but I'm not the one who has to squat every single time.

So I picked up a used Ameristep outhouse blind like this one:
https://www.sportsmans.com/hunting-...UMwXviAM1WLMTuClTWt0qTzDVZ7IEKSxoCkn0QAvD_BwE

And a folding seat from walmart like this one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reliance-Folding-Portable-Toilet/23760414

And then I dug a hole





I guess I'm lucky, my wife was perfectly happy with a outhouse. Worked out great during archery season. It sounds like a lot of work, but in my book it isn't because I don't have to deal with everything else surrounding a black tank, and when I'm done, just fill in the hole and fold up the tent. Easy peasy for a weeks worth of crapping - and the view from the outdoor crapper was a heck of a lot better then inside a trailer. :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there nothing, I mean absolutely nothing that you can't leave home? It's not camping, in fact it's not hardly even getting out into the great outdoors. The huge circles of 40ft long, 3 story high, double wide trailers...or should I say "homes on wheels" form up on the once green meadows high in the mountains, crushing every blade of grass and creating dust bowls the likes of which haven't been seen since the 1930. The "homes on wheels" packed in so tight there is barely room to park your razors. Kids screaming as they drive their wheelers in figure eights, dogs barking and generators roaring, the perfect mobile home parks overrun the hills with Utahan's hoping to recreate something they saw at the RV show last winter.
But yet, you know what, they seem to like it. As the old proverb goes, "you don't miss what you never had". To most of these people, the scene I describe above is "what camping is", it's what they see in the magazines, it's how it's all betrayed by the folks at the RV shows.
People are gregarious, this can't be denied, and these small cities in the mountains prove the point. The quite scares them, it's not natural or normal. The big vast wilderness is meant to be tamed. The dirt and stench, it's why we have showers. Getting too cold or too warm, that can also be conquered. A simple fire, lined with rocks can't stand alone, it needs music to be complete. 
I know it's just me, I am old and do remember. The quiet doesn't frighten me, I relish the vast openness, the solitude. I know how to cook over coals. I remember when "camp robbers"(no, not some bad guy... the Jays we called camp robbers) would come to visit your camp. Coolers where made by Coleman and kept cold with ice, and eggs fried with crispy edges and bits of ash is what we had for breakfast. Oh, and tents. We slept in tents. We took pride in setting up a camp.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I've found in October and November, this tent with a little buddy heater is all I need:
> http://www.kodiakcanvas.com/8-5-x-6-ft-flex-bow-vx-tent/
> 
> Perfect 1 man tent.
> ...


This is all fine and dandy until Buddy Heaters don't bluntly tell you that at certain elevations or temperatures, the jetting (yes they have a jetting) doesn't work and you are SOL.

Learned that the hard way on a 13 degree night in the Henry's.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Is there nothing, I mean absolutely nothing that you can't leave home? It's not camping, in fact it's not hardly even getting out into the great outdoors. The huge circles of 40ft long, 3 story high, double wide trailers...or should I say "homes on wheels" form up on the once green meadows high in the mountains, crushing every blade of grass and creating dust bowls the likes of which haven't been seen since the 1930. The "homes on wheels" packed in so tight there is barely room to park your razors. Kids screaming as they drive their wheelers in figure eights, dogs barking and generators roaring, the perfect mobile home parks overrun the hills with Utahan's hoping to recreate something they saw at the RV show last winter.
> But yet, you know what, they seem to like it. As the old proverb goes, "you don't miss what you never had". To most of these people, the scene I describe above is "what camping is", it's what they see in the magazines, it's how it's all betrayed by the folks at the RV shows.
> People are gregarious, this can't be denied, and these small cities in the mountains prove the point. The quite scares them, it's not natural or normal. The big vast wilderness is meant to be tamed. The dirt and stench, it's why we have showers. Getting too cold or too warm, that can also be conquered. A simple fire, lined with rocks can't stand alone, it needs music to be complete.
> I know it's just me, I am old and do remember. The quiet doesn't frighten me, I relish the vast openness, the solitude. I know how to cook over coals. I remember when "camp robbers"(no, not some bad guy... the Jays we called camp robbers) would come to visit your camp. Coolers where made by Coleman and kept cold with ice, and eggs fried with crispy edges and bits of ash is what we had for breakfast. Oh, and tents. We slept in tents. We took pride in setting up a camp.


Don't tires actually smash less grass than a tent? 
Smaller footprint  (but yes, in mud they can do some damage)

There are plenty of places you can't take a trailer. Go there if you hate these "cities"

I think trailers have their place. I am not a triple axel 45 foot trailer guy. The nice thing is, there are a ton of places those can't go so those people are limited to certain camp spaces that I could care less to use. Many are paved.

Having kids, sleeping in snow, etc is made a lot nicer with the trailer. There are times I would struggle to take a 2 year old if I didn't have a trailer. I don't want to not have my son with me. Yes in the good old days you worked around this. In 2019 I don't want to live in 1969. I am sure it was cool then, but you were also using the available technology.

There are times that I go high country and tent it, that's fun also.

In the end, they both have their places. Also, you can make either very fast and efficient. We don't usually use our toilet, or drink the water. So I fill it with spring water, culinary, whatever - and then just drain the grey water with a hose to wherever I need (we use environmentally friendly soaps).

As for stinking, if it's a 1991 that can happen. Especially depending on who had it before. If you aren't drinking it, a little Clorox (chlorine) goes a long ways. Add a little extra to "shock" it and sanitize the tank. 1/4 cup for ~50 gallons to sanitize it, 1/2 to a full cup per ~50 to "shock" it.

In the end, if you hate it - sell it and tent it.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m beginning to hate trailers as well. Lost the entire fresh water holding tank going down the road the other day when a support bar gave out, taking the heating ducts with it. So now all I have is a really expensive tent with A/C right? Wrong. My 2nd generator wouldn’t start, which is critical in giving enough power to run the A/C for the trailer. So at this point all I have is a tent with a bed and lights haha still better than an actual tent though


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I must be looking in the wrong places then. I've only seen new ones for sale.


I'll sell you mine for $2500, you just gotta come pick it up in Anchorage. Dead serious. I only have used it three nights in the past two years.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've watched friends and family buy trailers brand new off the lot and then the trailer spends more time at the shop for warranty work than it spends in the mtns. Stuff always seems to break or fail on trailers. I sure wish they were more reliable- we'd probably own one if they were. 

And I like hotels too.....


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I think BPturkeys has a point with the trailer cities. Labor day weekend for example, is the one time where if someone asked me, "Want to go up to the mountains", I would genuinely say.... "Nahhh, i'd rather just sit here on the couch".

edit:


RandomElk16 said:


> This is all fine and dandy until Buddy Heaters don't bluntly tell you that at certain elevations or temperatures, the jetting (yes they have a jetting) doesn't work and you are SOL.
> 
> Learned that the hard way on a 13 degree night in the Henry's.


Yeah I've heard that. I don't let mine run all night though. I only turn mine on, Just before I hit the sack, and as I wake up. If it don't run, it won't be the end of my world, i think of it as a morale booster. I've got one of those 3 bag sleep system setups, and it's worked pretty well for me.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well let's see. I'm just back from 10 days in Wyoming staying in a enclosed utility trailer and then another 7 staying in a camp trailer /cabin.
The enclosed utility trailer was comfortable for sleeping and hanging out during 2 days of rain. We had a canopy set up for cooking. We lived out of coolers and 5 gallon water jugs. We played the rotisserie game around the fire when it wasn't raining and it was pretty enjoyable.We ran a generator at night for cooking lights. I would highly recommend it particularly if you are dealing with atv /utv transport.
With the camp trailer and cabin they stay in the same place year around and require and occasional fill of propane tanks and we also bring our water in 5 gallon jugs. Electricity is by generator. A pretty much unlimited supply of wood fuels both the heat in the cabin and a nice fire pit.
So far we have been pretty lucky that the kids and grand kids seem to enjoy it and we find plenty of opportunity to hunt in the surrounding area.
I think if you decide to leave your principle residence you will have to accept a certain level of inconvenience / work associated with the leaving.
Good grief how much hassle is it to go to a family reunion for the day. y
you see people every day with a barbecue loaded in the back of a truck with cases of water and coolers. And that is just for the day.
As for the big camps if you measure them out I would bet they take up a lot less space than you everyday normal house and yard.
Tents have their place for sure. Although I'm to the point I need a cot to sleep on. I would never be able to get off the ground after a night on the ground.
And one other little tidbit for the running board guys, As the nights gets longer a large gator aid bottle or half gallon milk jug will make your night more comfortable and warmer ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My previous camp trailer we had for just over 9 years. In that time the only thing I had to do with it was a set of batteries, an alignment and a set of tires. Kindof like the boat we've had 25 years... just relatively problem free.

The new trailer we just bought came from the factory with a few issues, but so far the fixes were all very minor (thermostat not seated flush against hotwater tank, AC Cord on refrigerator wasn't plugged in to wall socket etc etc). I did take it to a dealer for warranty repairs on the flakey hotwater heater, and they did have it for too **** long of a time, but thats more of a dealer issue than a trailer issue... and with the high country snowed in so late this spring it wasn't like we missed out on alot of spring camping.

Its been a blast the times we've used it though... way more fun. Dont let minor issues keep you guys from getting out there and making memories with the kids and family, whether it be in a tent, trailer or cabin. Just get out there and have fun!


-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> My previous camp trailer we had for just over 9 years. In that time the only thing I had to do with it was a set of batteries, an alignment and a set of tires. Kindof like the boat we've had 25 years... just relatively problem free.


The list of repairs on my trailer is too numerous for me to accurately recall all of them. Pipe leak fixes, valve leak fixes, furnace motor , water pump, a couple batteries, tires, brakes, getting the axles properly flipped, tail lights, running lights, and a bunch of other things I'm sure I'm forgetting. The list goes on. I still need to fix the fresh water tank drain valve, and the tank sensors aren't working correctly.

Combine the maintenance costs, with yearly registration fees (not that it's much, it's just the point of the matter), and annual winterization and squeezing it into side of the house so I can get my truck off the street for the winter.... yeah, I've grown tired of it.

At least, I'm done with it for the year. I just put it to bed for the winter today. Any further outings by me, i'll be sleeping in my 4 runner or tent, and I'm just fine with that.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Had a tent trailer, which was similar to a hard sided trailer with many of the same issues. After not using it much for 4 years and with my church calling, found that it was only getting used once or twice a year. Got my wife into hammock camping. We grab the hammock box (has all the accessories packed in it), grab the lawn chairs, grab a saw for cutting wood, grab the grub box and stove and 10 gallons of water, (2 five gallon jugs), grab the sleeping gear box, and away we go. We are into car camping now and stay in a lot of KOA camp grounds or State Campgrounds. They have showers, electrical hookups, and toilets. Often we will stay in a regular campground or sometimes we will just rough it in the woods at no campground. With a hammock, level ground isn't an issue or a consideration. We will often sleep under a tarp or if we feel we need a tent, I take my 6 x 12 popup ice tent. I have timed setup and take down using the ice tent and hammock stands... 10 minutes. We slept in the camp ground at Grand Canyon when the temp was 33 and stayed toasty warm. We would drive to the restaurant for breakfast and eat Kentucky Fried for dinner. Just got back from a 12 day vacation last week. We drove to the San Juan Islands in Washington and stayed in a rented house on beach front property. We hammock camped on the 2 day drive there and one night at Farewell Bend on the Snake River coming home. My wife and I really enjoy the simplicity of not having a trailer anymore and especially the comfort of the hammocks. Often we will sleep out in the backyard. Attached are 3 pictures. First picture is a typical backyard adventure, 2nd picture was Archery Deer Camp in the Boulder Mountains 2 years ago and the 3rd picture is our camp under a tarp on our recent vacation in Oregon at a Oregon State Camp Ground just outside Pendelton, Oregon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I've had bumper pull trailers, 5th wheels and a tent trailer. Out of all of them I liked the tent trailer the very best. Easy to hook up, easy to tow, easy to set up and easy to store and took up less space. You can get them with a heater, fridge and shower/toilet. I think they are perfect for camping. Add a radiant heater and plug in the heated mattress pads and WOW!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I just bought a cargo trailer for 2 wheelers and sleep in it ******* style. It's just like tenting it except warm and no bugs!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I dont have a trailer but I like lone hunters posts. Something about the way you put words together makes me kind of &#128513; like I said I dont own a trailer but as if I did I completely understand the frustration.

I like these tents
https://hilleberg.com/eng/


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You didn’t mention that RV trailers are the fastest depreciating thing you will ever buy. 
Every time you just look at it it’s lost value


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> You didn't mention that RV trailers are the fastest depreciating thing you will ever buy.
> Every time you just look at it it's lost value


That's where you find one that is 5 to 10 years old that has had very little use. And yes they are out there, you just have to look. And don't take the wife with you until you have found one or she will be spending a few thousand more of your dollars on the one that she likes

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Hoopermat said:


> You didn't mention that RV trailers are the fastest depreciating thing you will ever buy.
> Every time you just look at it it's lost value


Yeah, my wife seems to think we can ask for 4K for our 20 ft 5th wheel because it's rare to find a 5th wheel that short in length. I think she's dreaming and we'll be lucky to sell it for 3.


----------

